# please advise



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a job here in coloraado
to replace a door on a shed









the new one is too narrow by 1" 
and to short by 3" 
and the hinges are on the wrong side
the casing is tilted bad
from the building settling

my question for all you today

what plane should i use to do this

a veritas #4
or a stanley #7

any advice is greatly appreciated

HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAYS !


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I would use one of these-


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Boeing 737

and choose one headed for Hawaii

Merry Christmas David,
Steve


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd rebuild the shed to fit the door!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

you have your work cut out for this door…It is a project like this that separates the men from the boys…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

The short answer is….. yes


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

What's wrong with the existing door? It has patina and looks marvelous!

Greg


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

All I can say is they picked the right man for the job !
Go get'em Patron !
(and good luck…lol)


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmmm, looks like a lot of shims ….


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have faith, David.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

While the Veritas #4 would surely give you good results
and the Stanley #7 is suitable for almost any application
I would recommend the Fulton #47 1/2, a fearless plane,
unafraid of settled buildings and too-short lumber…

As ever, just do the best you can, but don't take all day!

And I agree with Greg, what's wrong with the door that's already there?
It even has the Doggie Door built-in!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe Caterpillar makes a good tool for this job  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

How about this Stanley #10 …..pound….

If it don't fit, get a bigger hammer…..16#


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a perfectly good pet door. Don't ruin it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is quite plain that any plane will be insufficient to make the corrections necessary. I believe you will need to rough it out with a model 7 chainsaw.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well, you first need to get a laser and re shoot the whole thing, then get a level….and use it, the only way you know how….and then….only as you can, make it happen…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dynomite! LOL*

*You have a challenge… for sure…*

Well, it looks like the Shed needs help holding the door Framing…
... and *the Framing has a problem in that there is not a door made that will fit it.* LOL

I don't think you're going to rebuild / replace the Shed. LOL

There is a slant Top & Bottom of doorway to be addressed…

Does the bottom of the doorway have to be slanted so things can be rolled-in etc.?

Modify the Frame to be Square at the Top & Plumb sides, but slanting on the bottom to fit the door as much as possible.

Is there going to be a Gap at the bottom or not? ... keep that in mind…

Modify the door as required to handle the Bottom Gap, if any.

Mount the door with the hinges where they need to be…

Aside from that, I think I'd start out with the #4 plane… then Straighten as required with the #7…  LOL

Good Luck…

I know you will Do IT… Thanks for the pictures of How you decided to Fix It!

Have a fun time too… and Stay Warm!

Take care…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

build a face frame to fit the new door and lag bolt it to front of the existing door casing .


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

new doors..existing jams…Not fun.. I agree with manitario..


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Patron: I would use a circular saw and take off 7/8 material on the wide side and plane the rest to fit. as to the 3" short length, just put in a new header.
-don


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I will keep the openings the way they are. Birds can fly in and small 4 legged can go warm up inside.
The rest can be fixed with a block plane. I hope you are paid by the hour

Mery Christmas my friend!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When you post the repairs it will probably take 2 or 3 projects. I doubt it can be done in 1 ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you sure you are in Colorado and not Bizzaro world? Merry Christmas David.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well I know a LJ that would love doing a FAX or FAE Job on it, just for the heck of it!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well it took me all day to realize your in colorado, im happy to hear that, your with friends for christmas and i wish you a very merry one…as to any further advice on the door, just DO IT….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks everyone

just wanted to wish you all a rewarding christmas and new year

please be safe and enjoy

seemed like a good idea
what with all the hand plane blogs these days

from all of your responses
i may have to do some more of these
(for holidays of course)

like should i get a sawstop for valentines day
or what's the best cnc machine
to make mom a napkin holder


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wishing you a great holiday season my friend!


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

yes, the sawstop with the entire line of festool would be a great Vday present.

Cheers.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe your even asking for advise. You can make it work!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Patron, up to post 25 you had everyone believing you and trying to help. Good one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I still believe and want to help. If it weren't so close to Christmas and not having time to return home, I would drive down, hold the end of the tape so he'd get more accurate measurements, set on the boards so it would not fall off the saw horse and hand him nails.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

David, first of all what are you doing in Coloraado at this time of year???

Now mind you, I haven't received a Xmas present from you, but I know
what type of guy you really are, so I am sending you my Christmas present.

My present is after considerable time and thought, I am sending you the best
advice you could ever use for your project:

SUB IT OUT TO ANOTHER LOCAL CONTRACTOR. (LOL)

Hope this will get you out of a jam and please have a Very Merry Christmas
and a very proporous and healthy New Year.

As always, your buddy,
Mark


----------



## ZacD (Aug 1, 2013)

Thats a nice new door for a crummy looking shed. Better drag some nail spiked lumber across the front on it to blend it in at least.

If this were a real scenario and if the object was to fit that door to that frame, I would probably just build a new inner door frame, inside the structure, to fit the door. You would just need half a door frame essentially, so it could be fairly thin and go mostly unnoticed.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

The old door appears to have even passed the rustic phase of it's life. You might consider trying to reframe the door opening rather than recutting the door to fit. getting it to swing right in a crooked hole will be tough.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

IMO you will new door frame ,made to fit the new door ,and new hinges. It needs more than a hand plane my dear old friend LOL .Please don't forget new hinges too.You don't to muck about with the rubbish your presented with you make the decision and tell the homeowner what you to NEED to do replace the whole sheeebangg imho your name is on the line remember that. Best wishes from Old Alistair David . Alistair


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thank you all for this sage advice

i'm leaning towards screwing the new door
over the old one

and using magnets to keep it closed
without a handle
it will be burglar proof

a bump with the shoulder
is easy enough for a woodworker
but to complicated for the average thief
(it does open in
to get back out apiece of rope nailed to it
should be just fine to open)

merry christmas !


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Buy 100 doors and throw them in a lake for a week. Remove doors and let dry for 20 minutes. Try to fit each one to opening. If you don't have any luck, repeat 3 times. On the final attempt, use the #7 while under water.

Feliz Navidad.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

David, if I was you I would just turn the job down and go have a few nice cold beers. Just thinking about this project is giving me a headache and so I'm fixing to have a couple of beers myself. Merry Christmas.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Forget the plane, keep the new door, and get a D8 Cat to level the shed and start over


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Two blondes were working on a house. The one who was nailing down siding, would reach into her nail pouch, pull out a nail and either toss it over her shoulder or nail it in. The other blonde, figuring this was worth looking into, asked, "Why are you throwing those nails away?"

The first blonde explained, "If I pull a nail out of my pouch and it's pointed TOWARD me I throw it away 'cause it's defective. If it's pointed toward the HOUSE, then I nail it in!"

The second blonde got really angry and yelled, "You moron! The nails pointed toward you aren't defective! They're for the OTHER side of the house!"


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

David you moron - you just need to change the house, so it fits the door!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Yoga


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

No plane needed! Use a crowbar to rip out the old frame, Use a table saw to cut new frame members and mount them plumb and narrower to fit your new door. Then remount the hinges on the right side and make plugs for the other side. Where it is going won't matter if it has plugs.
Should be a one day job!............Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I thought the Old Door was the reason to replace it…
... looked like it was literally falling apart!*

What good would it do to Fasten the New door ONTO the Old Door?
(if the old door could not hold it?)

Are you going to trim/add-to the New door to make a Parallelogram from a Rectangle to fill the gaps?
(glue Top cutoff to the Bottom?)

The Old door must be stronger / repairable than it looks…?? LOL

When are we going to see how it was Really done? 

... don't mean to be Pushing you David… Just curious… 

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks all

the only reason for this blog
was to say
'MERRY CHRISTMAS'
(in a formal lumberjocks 'plane talk' way)
since there are so many posts about hand planes 
(pro's and cons)

the actual work there was not about the shed at all
but making a bedroom out of a early mining house
and a laundry closet for the washer and dryer
where his mother in law can do that easily
in a better setting
than in a cold back room
that was 1920's stile BADLY built
and reworked over the years by morons
(myself included - just ask mads) lol

by the time i left
there were actually three doors to chose from
non of which fit there either

now that i am home again
(with scared and cut hands)
from all the plaster and chicken wire
and recovering from the black dust that fell endlessly from the ceiling

the old ceiling/roof was a hodgepodge of gambrel style
done in three different times
all with scrap framing and ticky tack budweiser built methods
so a new header to support that and a new ceiling



























my friend daniel can finish the sheetrock









over the new (the old were not spaced anywhere on any centers)
and insulation thru-out
the house will be to some semblance of code
and put on the market

where he comes up with these projects is beyond me
but i am grateful for the work he gives me
all we can do is scratch our heads
and blindly fix things as best we can

so to all 
'HAPPY NEW YEAR'


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok David I take my word back.
The house is too good to be changed now!
Lol.
I love you my friend, this is the only reason that I can write you so freely.
Happy new year my dear David.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

David,

Glad you had your Christmas Joke…

Now, what are you going to for New Years?

Are your pipes remaining liquid & not frozen? 

Happy New Year!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

David, For New Year's, let's go partners and ask for advise on this ;-))


----------

